# Insoladora UV con viejo scanner.



## kanareu (Mar 12, 2007)

He encontrado un par de webs que parecen interesantes acerca de como hacerse uno su propia insoladora. Las webs son las siguientes: 

http://witronica.com/como-hacer-insoladora

Después de mirar esa información me han quedado unas dudas, tendré de forrar el interior del escaner con papel de aluminio? I otra, los dos diseños estan echos con fluorescentes normales de luz blanca, pero sería mucho mejor utilizar de luz violeta, no?

Gracias.


----------



## George (Mar 12, 2007)

Como bien dice en la web si usas fluorescentes de luz blanca tendrás que insolar durante más tiempo que si usaras fluorescentes UV. Y si recubres la caja con papel de aluminio se aprovechará mejor la luminosidad de los fluorescentes.
Por tanto si tu economía te lo permite deberias de comprar fluorescentes UV. En mi opinión como hobby valdrían unos de luz blanca.
Las insoladoras comerciales además del temporizador automático tienen una bomba de vacio. Esta bomba hace el vacio dentro de la caja permitiendo que la tapa pegue mejor el fotolito a la PCB fotosensible. De esta manera se evita que haya espacios de aire entre el fotolito y la PCB. Estos espacios de aire hacen muy dificil insolar pistas muy finas porque se produce algo de refracción. De modo que seria buena idea que incluyeras algun tipo de succión de aire para mejorar el montaje.

un saludo


----------



## Guiller (Mar 13, 2008)

Buenas, me estoy haciendo una insoladora casera, pero he cometido un error bastante estúpido... quería preguntaros qué se os ocurre para solucionarlo.

Me compré 3 tubos de 15W con su correspondiente cebador, reactancias y demás. Los iba a montar en un escáner antiguo que tengo (epson perfection 1250), y cuando llegué a casa con los tubos dispuesto a montarlo.... no entran a lo largo. Tremenda estupidez. En un principio iba a haber comprado 3 tubos de 8W pero en el ultimo momento dije "que coñ*, mejor de 15W que no son tan caros", y ya me olvidé de que los tubos de 15W son más largos que los de 8W.

Total, que o compro tubos de 8W para el escáner, o hago una chapuza para que entren los tubos en el escáner o me hago una caja de madera.

Las preguntas que os quería hacer son: ¿el cebador, la reactancia y los soportes de los tubos (eso que gira al poner el tubo para anclarlo que no se como se llama) sirven para un tubo de 8W? y la otra pregunta: ¿se os ocurre algo para que entren los tubos en el escáner? Me faltan 4cm para que entre todo, y todo lo que se me ocurre para "ampliar" el escáner es demasiado chapuza. La tercera opción es hacerme la caja con madera, al menos puedo rescatar el metacrilato del escáner.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Peligro, se viene una "Chapuza"

Coloca los tubos a lo largo de tu carcaza de escaner, efectua agujeros en la parte posterior de esta para que sobresalga el excedente del tubo


Los cositos que permiten que se "enganche" el tubo: Zocalos


Te Desaconsejo que intentes doblar los tubos, no da buen resultado.

Saludos


----------



## Guiller (Mar 13, 2008)

Estás seguro de que doblar los tubos no daría buen resultado? 

Lo de los agujeros ya lo había pensado, el excedente de tubo lo iba a pintar de negro para que no diese luz, pero hay un problema, el zócalo debería estar fuera de la caja, anclado mediante otra ñapa para que fuesen fijos. Y luego las rendijas entre los agujeros y los tubos debería taparlos, quitándome la posibilidad de recambiar los tubos de forma rápida si se rompiesen.

También se me ocurrió cortar el escáner a lo ancho en un lugar determinado e "insertar" por ahí una sección para que sea más grande... pero también sería un poco chapuza.

Si supiera si los zócalos de los tubos de 15W (los míos son T8 ) valen para tubos de 8W (que son T5) con comprar 3 tubos nuevos sería suficiente, y con los de 15W ya vería qué hago con ellos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

En la parte posterior del tubo no le pongas zocalo, manda directo los cables a los terminales y fijas el tubo con una abrazadera de lata dentro del escaner cerca del borde posterior.
La abrazadera la fabricas con un trozo de chapa de una lata de conservas

La idea es armar una especie de "Omega" que en la parte plana se fije al scanner y entre las patas curvas abrace al tubo


----------



## Guiller (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahiva no lo había pensado, no sabía que podía prescindir del zócalo  Muchas gracias, será lo que haré


----------



## Gabf (Mar 13, 2008)

Tan caro es comprar 3 tubos nuevos, mismo si lo compraste en una ferreteria, vas compras alguna otra cosa y te los cambian de onda. si fuiste a easy o alguno asi ya seria mas complicado. 

Lo de agujerear el escaner la verdad me parece desperdiciar un pedazo de basura al cual le diste utilidad... al fin y al cabo no te va a gustar como quede y lo vas a terminar tirando y armandote la caja de madera. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Si salen los tubos fuera de la carcasa los romperas en un santiament por cualquier pequeño despiste.

O los cambias, o compras de nuevos.

Los zocalos pueden ser diferentes, mide la distancia entre patillas.

Si no quieres poner zocalos puedes utilizar una simple regleta de electricista.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hombre, yo teniendo un escaner antiguo... ni compraba tubos, cambiaba los leds por blancos si no lo son y me lo curraba para que el cabezal de escaneado fuera lentisimo, kitaba toda la electronica del escaner pero dejaba los motores y cabezal de luz y me hacia un circuito para que el motor fuera barriendo la ventana lenta y constantemente, si calibras bien los tiempos y la luz podrias insolar perfectamente cualkier placa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/insoladora_196.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/insoladora_2_115.jpg


----------



## Manonline (Mar 13, 2008)

No te fijaste si los 3 tubos entran en diagonal en el scanner?


----------



## menduco (Mar 13, 2008)

hola guiller,mejor fabrica la que postea fogonazo, yo estoy haciendo esa tambien ,tengo un escaner y le saque todo lo de adentro y voy a poner el circuito con led ultravioletas y al rededor papel aluminio,ahora bien solo me falta saber de un tipo de papel que hace pasar la luz de forma tal que se vea uniformemente, ya que si lo coloco solo asi, la luz sera intensa en los lugares donde esta el led y va desapareciendo la intencidad a medida que se aleja


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> hola guiller,mejor fabrica la que postea fogonazo, yo estoy haciendo esa tambien ,tengo un escaner y le saque todo lo de adentro y voy a poner el circuito con led ultravioletas y al rededor papel aluminio,ahora bien solo me falta saber de un tipo de papel que hace pasar la luz de forma tal que se vea uniformemente, ya que si lo coloco solo asi, la luz sera intensa en los lugares donde esta el led y va desapareciendo la intencidad a medida que se aleja



Papel cebolla, o laminas de metracrilato pulido.


----------



## menduco (Mar 13, 2008)

no los habia escuchado nunca y eso donde puedo conseguirlo y a que precio?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

el papel cebolla en cualquier papeleria por 0,05€ el folio din A4 y el metraquilato en centros de bricolaje o ferreterias.   Si no a las malas quemas los leds con acido (los rotuladores estos de acido que se han puesto de moda para hacer grafitis en los cristales) para distorsionar el foco.


----------



## menduco (Mar 14, 2008)

ok, gracias


----------



## Guiller (Mar 15, 2008)

Al final voy a comprar los 3 tubos de 8W nuevos y fuera, si me aseguráis que las reactancias y los cebadores son comunes para todos, ya de lujo  Y los tubos de 15W si el tío de la tienda no me los quiere cambiar (no le vi muy dispuesto) me los como con patatas, que también la cagada mía tiene tela... jeje.

Preferir, prefiero usar el escáner, es menos trabajo que hacerme la caja. No me caben los tubos en diagonal ni nada (quizá uno sí, pero no insolaría bien), pero sólo excederían por los agujers 4cm de tubo, de los cuales 3cm son los dos contactos y el extremo metálico del tubo, es poco probable que el centímetro de cristal se rompiera, y además quería poner un protector para ello.

Antes de todo esto pensé en hacerlo con leds UV, me enteré del ángulo de luz que dan los leds, calculé la distancia entre ellos según la profundidad del escáner y todo, pero me decanté por los tubos, creo que es más sencillo para la superficie que quiero (un folio).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Si quieres proteger la "Cola" de los tubos te puedes armar (Claro, con lata de conservas) una tapa que cubra la parte expuesta de los tubos.

Si se te ocurre hacerlo ten cuidado con la dichosa lata que corta los dedos igual que el mejor bistury quirurgico.


----------



## menduco (Mar 15, 2008)

cuando termines, postea el proyecto aqui mismo asi todos podemos ver y opinar como quedo

saludos


----------



## Guiller (Mar 15, 2008)

Lo haré con lata, lo iba a hacer con madera pero me gusta más la otra idea. Ya colgaré las fotillos por aquí y os comentaré qué tal insola las placas.


----------



## luisgorris (May 28, 2011)

Voy a hacer mi insoladora con un viejo scanner (ya tengo la victima destripada). La idea es sustituir todo el sistema de luz y captura del scanner por un tuvo de luz ultravioleta de unos 8w (los que se usan para desinfectar), de manera que mediante un pic, se pueda controlar el movimiento de este a lo largo del PCB, la velocidad del tubo, el numero de pasadas, la carrera del tubo, el tiempo de exposicion....TODO!..ah! y por supuesto con un flamante LCD de 16x2 lineas, con un tecladito y un buzzer que nos avise.

Se supone que el tiempo de exposicion será superior al no estar la luz constantemente incidiendo sobre todo el area del PCB. Todo dependerá de la velocidad del carro y la longitud de la placa y el numero de "pasadas" que le demos a la placa.

Mi duda es....
¿Se debe insolar "constantemente" y sin interrupcion o puede servir este sistema de luz en movimiento?

Lo bueno que tiene (si funciona) es que el tamaño de la placa solo está limitado por el tamaño del scanner y no por la cantidad de tubos o leds UV que tenga instalada (si hacemos una placa para leds UV, esta debe ser mayor que la placa mas grande que tengamos previsto insolar)

gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2011)

luisgorris dijo:


> ...Se supone que el tiempo de exposicion será superior al no estar la luz constantemente incidiendo sobre todo el area del PCB. Todo dependerá de la velocidad del carro y la longitud de la placa y el numero de "pasadas" que le demos a la placa.


El tiempo va a ser mayor no por eso, sino porque con el sistema tradicional se usan varios tubos para que la luz sea uniforme en toda la placa.
La velocidad del carro no importa mientras el tiempo de una pasada sea bastante menor que el tiempo total de exposicion.



> Mi duda es....
> ¿Se debe insolar "constantemente" y sin interrupcion o puede servir este sistema de luz en movimiento?


Funciona perfectamente.


----------



## luisgorris (May 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Estoy diseñando el circuito de control y esta tarde, posiblemente, haga mi ultimo PCB con la plancha de la "parienta"!!! 

Voy a colocar unos leds rojos alrededor de la "victima" para iluminar algo el area de trabajo. Estos leds rojos...¿velarán la placa?

gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2011)

No pasa nada, se supone que no van a ser de alta luminosidad ni van a estar pegados a la placa 

Ojo con los límites de exploración. Si hacés que llegue justo hasta el borde de la placa, los extremos van a recibir la mitad de exposición que el centro --> Tenés que pasarte en "un diámetro de tubo"


----------



## luisgorris (May 28, 2011)

OPS!!!

sabeis que la luz de la insoladora es fluorescente?
la victima tiene un finito y alargado tubo fluorescente con un pequeño circuito alimentador!!!
si usase este tubito no tendria que hacer casi ningun cambio estructural.

segun tengo entendido la luz fluorescente tambien sirve. No será tan efectiva que la UV, por el aspecto tiene que tener muy poca potencia....posiblemente habia que aumentar el tiempo de exposicion... pero ¿serviria esta luz?

gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2011)

luisgorris dijo:


> ...segun tengo entendido la luz fluorescente tambien sirve. No será tan efectiva que la UV, por el aspecto tiene que tener muy poca potencia....posiblemente habia que aumentar el tiempo de exposicion... pero ¿serviria esta luz?


 Componente ultravioleta va a tener, pero de entrada no se sabe cuanta comparada con un tubito UV.
Si es poca la exposición podría durar horas == no serviría.

Total... la prueba de exposición es sencilla.
- Se interpone entre la placa y la luz un papel opaco.
- Se expone la placa y a intervalos regulares se va corriendo el papel.

Después revelás y atacás la placa, ahí vas a ver cual es la franja con exposición óptima.


----------



## luisgorris (May 28, 2011)

estupenda idea!!!
En ese caso... me decanto por el tubo UV.
He encontrado algo en ebay aunque estoy intentando encontrar balastros electronicos ya que pretendo colocarlo en el mismo carro asi solo tengo que llevar los 220v y no la alta tension del tubo.
gracias de nuevo!!!!

Lo del balastro... ya esta solucionado.. con la electronica de una lampara de bajo consumo.

http://www.acuariotuning.com/content/view/27/42/


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 5, 2011)

Ya estoy aqui de nuevo.
Ya he terminado la insoladora (mañana subiré algunas fotos).
Finalmente me decanté por los leds UV montados en dos filas con los leds alternados y lo mas juntos posible.
Tambien añadí el circuito de control con el socorrido 16f84a.
He recibido las placas pcb y segun sus indicaciones los tiempos de exposicion son de 90 segundos para insoladora profesional (no especifica mas) o entre 5 y 10 minutos para 36w de tubos fluorescentes . 
Como vereis, estos datos no ayudan en nada para calcular el tiempo total de la pasada (o pasadas) de los leds sobre el pcb....:enfadado:
He intentado hacer algunos calculos partiendo de los datos de un tubo fluorescente de 36w (candelas y todo esto...) pero...
¿ que equivalencia hay entre los tiempos de exposicion entre tubo fluorescente y luz uv....? o mejor dicho...¿podemos saber que porcentaje de luz uv tienen los tubos y los leds ?
Si comienzo a insolar sin un dato teorico como punto de partida, me temo que me dejaré el sueldo de un mes en placas hasta conseguir los resultados deseados.

gracias!


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 6, 2011)

bueno..subo algunas fotillos (ahora no tengo pilas en la camara de video...) para estimular la "curiosidad".
Lo primero...la victima en un entorno de trabajo "limpio" y "aseado":







aqui podeis ver el detalle de los led. como veis estan lo mas juntos posible. La "insoladora" ya esta funcionando aunque no he probado todavia a hacer pcb's. Tengo que cambiar el cable que conecta los leds con el circuito principal. Es demasiado rigido y no hace bien la curva del movimiento. El circuto de control funciona asi:

Una vez conectado pita, el carro se mueve hasta la posicion inicial (detector de rele red) y pita de nuevo mientras parpade un led. Con dos pulsadores, movemos el carro arriba o abajo definidiendo asi, la posicion inicial y final de las pasadas, luego presionamos otro pulsador y despues de pitar otra vez programamos el nº de pasadas. cada vez que se apreta el pulsador, se incrementa en uno el nº de pasadas. Este se muestra mediante un led que parpadea el nº de pasadas actuales (programado mediante INT_RTCC interno). Luego apretamos otro pulsador y pita esperando otra pulsacion como confirmacion. pita de nuevo, se encienden los leds uv, se enciende un led rojo que indica "insolando" y comienzan las pasadas. cuando termina, se apagan los leds uv, el rojo y pita tres veces cada 30 segundos hasta que lo desconectemos.






posiblemente "insole" cualquier cosa este fin de semana, aunque el pcb principal para el cual he hecho esta chapuza es de doble capa y no tengo. Antes de comenzar en serio, haré algunas pruebas.

saludos!


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 10, 2011)

Bueno..ayer hice la primera prueba y los resultados (teniendo en cuenta la nula experiencia y las condiciones precarias en las que la hice) el resultado es excelente . Tengo que comentar, que mis esperanzas de que saliera algo en el PCB eran nulas; como ya he comentado antes, por mi nula experiencia o mejor dicho...por mi primera experiencia con placas fotosensibles. Esta fué hace al menos 30 años y...despues de una novia nefasta que tuve una vez, fue la peor y mas decepcionante experiencia de mi vida.

Primero preparé una transparencia con un patron repetido (aunque desordenado) y lo imprimo de manera que viendolo por la cara impresa, los textos se vean invertidos:



Luego preparé el chiringuito de la siguiente manera:

1.-En el cuarto de baño de casa, la persiana no cerraba correctamente por lo que tuve que colocar una toalla para evitar el paso de la luz exterior.
2.-Coloco el scanner-insoladora sobre el bidet y con un prolongador chapuzero lo conecto a la red.
3.-Preparo el atacador en tres partes iguales de agua oxigenada de 110vol, salfumant y agua (atacador super-rápido, se ataca hasta a si mismo....). Lo mezclo en mi unica y flamante fiambrera rectangular que tengo apartada para estas cosas.
4.-Preparo al revelador con 6 gramos de sosa y añado dos tarrinas de agua (a ojo unos 600ml) de esas donde van las mollejas de pollo que venden en mercadona (ah!, sin las mollejas). Lo mezclo en una fiambrera redonda.
5.-Coloco la transparencia sobre el cristal (sucio desde que comenzé el proyecto) de la insoladora de manera que los textos se vean invertidos...es decir... la cara impresa para arriba para que quede en contacto con el PCB.
6.-Programo la insoladora para que haga cuatro pasadas completas sobre los 100mm del PCB (este mide 150x100) que aproximadamente y cronometado con un desperator de la tienda de 100 dan unos 30 segundo por pasada...osea, 4 minutos de exposicion total. En el paquete del PCB se indican 90 segundos con ultravioleta y de 5 a 10 minutos con fluorescente, vamos, que decido hacer 4 pasadas totalmente a ojo!.
7.-Abro el sobre del PCB y me cuesta dios y ayuda eliminar el film protector que está super-adherido a la placa. Con las uñas araño un lateral hasta que finalmente consigo agarrarlo con los dedos y estirar de el.
8.-Coloco encima la PCB, evidentemente con el lado fotosensible para abajo y en contacto con la transparencia.
ah! todo el preceso lo hago con la luz apagada, totalmente a oscuras (o lo que la toalla de la ventana permite) y una pequeña linterna incandescente; ademas  del led indicador de la insoladora que parpadea incansable y te deslumbra si se te ocurre mirarlo.
9.-Comienzo la insolacion. Pasado el tiempo y siendo avisado por los pips de la insoladora, retiro la transparencia y la sumerjo en la fiambrera redonda que contiene el revelador, con la cara insolada mirando hacia arriba.
10.-Sorpresa...el PCB no cabe en la fiambrera; solo parte del PCB se sumerge y la tengo que agitarla para poder mojar la parte toda la superficie insolada salpicando y derramando por todos lados parte del revelador.
Rápidamente aparecen trazos paralelos gruesos y negros a lo largo de toda la placa, lo que me hace suponer que los LEDS estan muy cerca y solo estas partes ha sido insoladas correctamente.
11.-Sigo agitando suavemente (salpicando y derramando) el revelador, mientras observo que entre los fatidicos trazos negros aparecen los dibujos correctos que yo queria a la vez que...sorpresa..van desapareciendo los trazos.
12.-Una vez desaparecen todos los trazos y con el suelo lleno de revelador y manchas azules, saco con la mano la PCB la mojo con agua y la meto en la fiambrera con el atacador.
13.-Comienza a herbir y a desprender los típicos y desagradbles gases mientras el caldo torna color verde azulado lechoso (una concentracion bestial de atacador). En apenas un minuto y medio no queda nada de cobre, vacio el contenido en water, esta vez sin las manos, y enjuago bajo el grifo.
14.-enciendo la luz y sin ninguna esperanza limpio con acetona y un trapo la cara de cobre cuando de sorpresa...aparece perfectamente mi diseño!!!!!


DEDUCCIONES:

1.-Hay un par de leds que no funcionan y dejan un rastro de cobre
2.-Reducir el numero de pasadas, tal vez tres en lugar de cuatro?
3.-Reducir la concentracion de atacador.
4.-No usar la fiambrera redonda y comprar un mocho.

ah! el diseño es de esos circuitos integrados imposibles de soldar...pequeñitos pequeñitos, osea que si ha salido con eso, saldrá con mis diseños DIL normales y corrientes.
Tambien, comentar que las pistas no tiene ningun corte ni hay cortocircuitos entre ellas (a excepecion de los dos trazos de los leds estropeados).

Bueno...amig@s... esta es la respuesta positiva a mi primera duda que abrió este post.

Seguiré informado.

saludos a tod@s.


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 11, 2011)

Aqui os dejo algunas fotos mas "ampliadas" del acabado.
El texto mas grande "TEXTO" tiene una altura de 1mm.


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 11, 2011)

Ya estoy aqui otra vez...la verdad, veo que hay pocas respuestas 

He probado los leds y todos funcionan luego, los dos trazos no insolados...no se a que se deben.. tal vez a la excesiva proximidad de los leds al PCB (unos 10mm) unido a una pequeña separacion que hay entre algunos leds sea la causa.
voy a intentar separar la tida de leds del PCB pero creo que va a ser dificil ganar mas de 20mm.
En las fotos he puesto un papel delante de los leds para que no deslumbre en exceso.





¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## J2C (Jun 20, 2011)

Luisgorris

Me he quedado pensando en la linea continua y lo que dijiste de algun led que no funcionara; pero posteriormente encendian todos:

a) Puede ser que la placa que insolaste haya tenido algun problema en esa linea continua ???.
b) Ó como me parece que al mover el dispositivo con los led's se hayan apagado justo en ese punto??.

Por otra parte deseo preguntarte si el integrado para cual colocaste las pistas seria uno con encapsulado PLCC44?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## luisgorris (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola J2C.
El problema de las misteriosas rayas de cobre no insolado ha desaparecido cuando bajé la regleta de leds. No obstante, siguen apareciendo varias rallas paralelas al revelar (que desaparecen si sigues revelando), por ello, tengo que hacer un revelador "suave". 5gr de sosa por cada 500ml de agua y tener el PCB sumergido hasta que desaparezcan.
He observado que la anchura minima que he podido conseguir es 15th, con 12th se cortan algunas. La imagen que adjunto tiene algunas pistas a 12th y hay dos cortadas. Luego hice otra placa (que ya tiene los componentes soldados) a 15th y funciona perfectamente.
En cuanto a la consulta de los integrados que aparecen en la primera prueba....efectivamente, el mas grande es un PLCC44, el siguiente mas pequeño es un TQFP44 DE 12X12mm y el otro un TSSOP8.

Saludos!!!!



aqui teneis el enlace del PCB a lo bestia:

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4768/pcbprimerintento.jpg
gracias!!!!


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 11, 2011)

que bueno que está! che me podrías mandar un mensaje o algo para decirme donde se pueden conseguir partes de computadoras, escáneres, impresoras viejas??


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 12, 2011)

El scaner (en perfecto estado) me lo dio un amigo pero tenia planeado hacerlo con el mio propio ya que lo uso bien poco (nada!), Dió la casualidad que eran el mismo.

¡¡¡NO LE TENGAIS MIEDO A LOS FOTOSENSIBLES...SON MAS FACILES DE LO QUE PARECE!!!!


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola de nuevo amig@s.
Despues de tener algo abandonada la electronica práctica, he vuelto a realizar un sencillo proyecto y para ello, he echado mano de nuevo de mi insoladora casera.

La novedad radica en que he utilizado papel vegetal normal y corriente y una impresora de inyeccion de tinta normal y corriente (ya no es necesario usar impresora laser y papel transparente)

!! El papel vegetal se coloca en la insoladora tal y como es !!... sin transparentizar ni nada... De la papeleria a la impresora y de la impresora a la insoladora.

He efectuado 10 pasadas de insolacion (ida y vuelta del carro de leds por cada una).

En cuanto a los quimicos, he perfeccionado la tecnica y ya no uso los tarros de mollejas 
ahora uso un baso de medidas y estas son:

- para el revelado. 5,5g de sosa caustica por cada 500ml. agua a temperatura ambiente (ambiente de verano y un calor del carajo).
- para el atacado. 200ml de agua, 50ml de agua oxigenada de 110 vol. y 50ml de salfumant.
(tambien a temperatura de un calor del carajo).

los resultados son excelentes....

gracias a todos y animo.

ah!!!! los textos hay que invertirlos en el diseño del PCB....

Aqui teneis el resultado:



(las rayas son porqueria que habia encima del scanner y me ha rallado el PCB...)


----------



## mosco (Ago 20, 2012)

Buen trabajo, muy currado. ¿Puedes postear los detalles del montaje (Placa de control, fichero del microcontrolador, listado de componentes...etc)?. Seguro que muchos lo agradecerán (me incluyo).


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 21, 2012)

Bueno...los detalles de montaje son especificos para cada scanner. depende del motor paso a paso que tenga, tipo y cantidad de detectores de final de carrera, grosor de la caja...dependiendo del scanner que tengas, deberas hacer una cosa u otra. lo que si te puedo es mandar el codigo fuente del 16F84A.

algunos detalles tecnicos:

1.- los scanner modernos (bajitos y no muy altos) no sirven ya que será practicamente imposible que te quepa la fila de leds UV. Esta fila de leds debe estar lo mas alejada posible del cristal. En mi caso, como el scanner era muy viejo, no tuve problemas en bajar la fila de leds casi al fondo de la caja de plastico.
2.- los leds, deben ser evidentemente UV (los venden muy baratos en ebay) y deben de estar lo mas juntos el uno del otro para evitar que hayan "huecos" sin luz. Yo los coloque en dos filas pero podria ser interesante hacer incluso tres filas. Ten cuidado porque la luz UV daña los ojos !!!!!
3.- el firmware del pic, debe poder definir el comienzo y el fin del area a insolar, asi como el numero de pasadas. Mi circuito tiene cuatro pulsadores: el tipico reset, uno para "MAS" otro para "MENOS" y el "OK". nada mas arrancar el soft. se programa el inicio y fin del area a scanner. con "MAS" la fila de leds avanza hasta que se suelte el pulsador o se detecte final de carrera. Este es el punto maximo. Con la tecla "MENOS" la fila de leds retrocede hasta que se suelte el pulsador o haya llegado a fin de carrera. Este es el punto minimo. La fila de leds se moverá entre esos dos puntos. Debes tener en cuenta que el area a insolar debe ser algo mayor que el circuito impreso, tanto por arriba como por abajo. Por los lados no hay problema puesto que los leds llegan a toda la extension del cristal. Se pulsa OK y se programa el nº de pasadas...el mas las incrementa en 1 y el menos las decrementa. Un led de color azul muy bonito indica el nº de pasadas programadas. Apretamos el Ok de nuevo y....chan tata chan... la fila de leds UV se enciende y el carro comienza a  moverse desde el punto minimo la maximo, repitiendo el recorrido tantas veces como pasadas hayamos programado (una pasada una ida y vuelta completa). Segun van acabandose las pasadas el led bonito sigue indicando las pasadas que quedan. Cuando acaba, pita tres veces y se apaga la fila de leds UV. Si apretamos de nuevo el OK se repite el programa (válido para insolar varias veces un mismo diseño).
4.- como mencioné en mi anterior post....no es necesario papel de acetato transparente ni una impresora laser ni nada de eso. Solo papel vegetal (que no esté arrugado claro!!!) y una impresora de inyeccion. de hecho, he obtenido mejores resultados con este sistema (pero con diferencia!!!).
5.- el circuito que hice no te lo puedo enviar porque es un asco, me confundí en el diseño y puse un integrado del reves luego me tocó soldarlo por debajo y hacer una chapuza!!!! hay infinidad de ejemplos de control de motores paso a paso con pic. recuerda que te puedo enviar mi codigo fuente. es válido para motores unipolares de 4 polos. si es bipolar, no te sirve.

nada mas... animate y busca un viejo scanner!!!!

si tienes alguna duda... preguntame!!!


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola luisgorris.

Muy interesante tu post. Yo también usé un antiguo escaner Agfa para montarme una insoladora. Utilicé tubos fluorescentes normales y le incorporé un temporizador comercial basado en PIC que tenia años dando vueltas por el armario de los trastos.

Siempre he utilizado el método del vegetal y la impresión de tinta, uso la opción de escala de grises y la calidad tirando a alta, para que me deje el dibujo bien oscurito.

El atacado también con la misma formula, y los resultados son comparables 100 x 100. El revelado, hasta ahora lo he hecho comprando la sosa ya medida, pues desconozco las proporciones ...Tú me las has faciltado. Me alegro de ver que alguien comparte mi técnica de fabricación de PCB.



Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2012)

Yo pongo la sosa "a bulto" osea "un poco" por litro, como una cucharada de postre o así, si le falta pongo mas.


----------



## mosco (Ago 21, 2012)

Gracias luis. Tengo guardado un scanner averiado hace años. Menos mal que no lo tiré ya que llevaba años sin ninguna utilidad. Una insoladora hecha con una caja de scanner queda con un acabado bastante profesional y no ocupa demasiado espacio. El sistema de tiago tambien me gusta bastante con los botones y displays para mostrar los tiempos.


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 21, 2012)

bueno... os dejo un video de la insoladora funcionando desde el principio al fin.
Siento que mi brazo moleste mientras se programa el inicio y fin pero... no tenia mas sitio 

la placa insolada está usada por eso se ve la luz a traves de ella.






ala!!! espero os guste.


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo pongo la sosa "a bulto" osea "un poco" por litro, como una cucharada de postre o así, si le falta pongo mas.



Yo no tengo mano para eso, he visto disolverse demasiados proyectos ante mis ojos. Tengo la maldición de la sosa. 

Saludos sosos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2012)

Por eso se empieza por muy poco y se añaden granitos, al revés no funciona.


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Por eso se empieza por muy poco y se añaden granitos, al revés no funciona.



Lo sé. Sólo tengo que aclarar mi concepto de "poco y mucho". Estudiaré algunos capítulos de Barrio Sésamo.

Saludos.


----------



## veron (Ago 22, 2012)

Muy interesante tu insoladora! Yo he hecho hace poquito una pero haciendo yo una caja de madera. Aun no he tenido tiempo para probarla así que no se como funcionará. En mi caso he utilizado dos tuvos de luz negra (UV) de 8w. Tenia pensado hacerle despues el sistema de control para el tiempo y demás.

Bueno, eso, felicidades por la insoladora y a disfrutarla!


----------



## elgarbe (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola Luis, excelente proyecto!!!
Me podrías decir que tipo de led usaste? son de 5mm, de 1 Watt o que tipo? yo consigo en argentina unos de 5mm, pero no estoy seguro que tan potentes serán...
Las placas las compras ya fotosensibilizadas? yo estoy por probar una pintura koreana que consigo para aplicar con serigrafía y sensibilizar PCB...

Saludos!


----------



## luisgorris (Ago 24, 2012)

hola y gracias por tu interes.

los led son de 5mm pero no recuerdo la long.de onda. los venden en ebay en bolsas de 100ud muy baratos. fijate que sean ULTRAVIOLETA (o UV) y no los mires al encenderlos!!!. estos leds possen mucha mas luz UV que un tubo fluorescente normal por eso el proceso de insolado es muy rápido (aprox. 1min para papel de acetato o 4 min para papel vegetal, que es el que uso ahora y me da excelentes resultados).

yo compro las placas ya sensibilizadas en ebay. son chinas, con las instrucciones en chino pero van de maravilla...podriamos decir que.. ho he hecho mucho caso a las instrucciones 

suerte.


----------



## luisgorris (Sep 2, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Yo no tengo mano para eso, he visto disolverse demasiados proyectos ante mis ojos. Tengo la maldición de la sosa.
> 
> Saludos sosos.



amigo mio... yo no tenia esperanza en este de los PCB fotosensibles y van de maravilla!!!.

la medida ideal (segun mis pruebas) es:

5,5 gramos de sosa en granulos por cada 500ml. agitar hasta su disolucion y dejar enfriar unos 5 minutos. Puedes usar una bascula de precision  de esas que venden en los chinos. creo que por 5 euros tienes una. Yo la compré solo para esto.


----------



## tiago (Sep 2, 2012)

luisgorris dijo:


> amigo mio... yo no tenia esperanza en este de los PCB fotosensibles y van de maravilla!!!.
> 
> la medida ideal (segun mis pruebas) es:
> 
> 5,5 gramos de sosa en granulos por cada 500ml. agitar hasta su disolucion y dejar enfriar unos 5 minutos. Puedes usar una bascula de precision  de esas que venden en los chinos. creo que por 5 euros tienes una. Yo la compré solo para esto.



Hola Luis. Llevo haciendo fotosensibles ya mas de 25 años. lo que ocurre es que siempre compro la sosa medida, en esos tarros que comercializan.

No se me habia ocurrido lo de la bascula. Lo voy a probar. Gracias por la info.

Saludos.


----------



## jmmr0009 (Feb 15, 2013)

Me ha encantado la idea de poner los LED's UV para insolar. Intentaré pillarme un scanner para probar, aunque el tema de los pic's lo tengo muy verde aún... Me acabo de comprar un arduino uno y, cuando sepa más o menos utilizarlo me pondré a ello (si es que se puede hacer...que aún no lo sé, jejeje).

Una cosilla: en el post #11 dices que en la foto podemos ver el detalle de los led's pero sólo veo la foto con el scanner cerrado. ¿Podrías explicar un poquito cómo se deben conectar esos led's? O poner una fotillo de la distribución de los mismos.

Muchas gracias por compartir la idea! Saludos!


----------



## luisgorris (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola amigo... la foto estaba, no se porque ha desaparecido.Los leds estan en todos en paralelo, cada uno con su resistenia para 12V y lo mas juntos posible, por eso hacen una especie de zig-zag.

Aqui la pongo de nuevo. Gracias por tu apoyo.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 16, 2013)

¿Sabeis de alguna bomba de vacio barata? Estoy pensando en aplicar esa parte a mi insoladora. Un saludo


----------



## Jorgecaceres (Feb 16, 2013)

exelente le proyecto!!! ya se soluciono lo de la linea de cobre no?


----------



## luisgorris (Feb 16, 2013)

Si. lo de la linea de cobre por falta de insolacion se solucionó bajando la regleta de leds. Cuanto mas alejados estén del PCB mejor (angulo de ilumiacion de los leds), pero el espacio fisico de la insoladora no da para mas distancia.
Al dia de hoy, funciona perfectamente.



Basalto dijo:


> ¿Sabeis de alguna bomba de vacio barata? Estoy pensando en aplicar esa parte a mi insoladora. Un saludo



no conozco este producto pero... ¿porque no usas un compresor invertido? la entrada de aire es el vacio y la salida libre.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 16, 2013)

luisgorris dijo:


> no conozco este producto pero... ¿porque no usas un compresor invertido? la entrada de aire es el vacio y la salida libre.



Si es lo que busco, como este que venden http://www.ebay.es/itm/PEQUENO-COMP...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4ac1609bf2. Pero no se si ese es un buen precio y no se ve de que marca es el dispositivo, para buscarlo en otro pagina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> _*¿Sabeis de alguna bomba de vacio barata?*_ Estoy pensando en aplicar esa parte a mi insoladora. Un saludo



Un compresor de heladera en desuso.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un compresor de heladera en desuso.



Me parece demasiado voluminoso un compresor de heladera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> Me parece demasiado voluminoso un compresor de heladera.



Nunca lo probé haciendo vacío, pero tal vez te sirva uno de esos compresores de inflar neumáticos de automóvil, con el problema que son de 12V y unos cuantos A


----------



## Basalto (Feb 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nunca lo probé haciendo vacío, pero tal vez te sirva uno de esos compresores de inflar neumáticos de automóvil, con el problema que son de 12V y unos cuantos A



Tengo uno de esos que utilizo para el dispensador de pasta de soldar, y como se lo meta en la insoladora 20 ms el plástico que hace vacio me revienta.  Genera 10 atm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2013)

Basalto dijo:


> Tengo uno de esos que utilizo para el dispensador de pasta de soldar, y como se lo meta en la insoladora 20 ms el plástico que hace vacio me revienta.  Genera 10 atm.



Si, pero en vacío lo máximo que puedes conseguir es - 1 Atm 

En los ploter´s se hace un vacio muy suave para fijar el papel con ventiladores axiales tipo cooler.


----------



## luisgorris (Feb 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un compresor de heladera en desuso.



los compresores de heladera usan un gas que incorpora un aceite especial que lubrica los pistones. durarias 3 dias.
la verdad no entiendo la necesidad de un vaciado para exponer pcbs. es un proceso puramente fotografico y ni siquiera aqui creo que se usen.
basta con la cubierta del scanner (o lo que sea) para juntar el negativo con el pcb. sinceramente creo que es complicar las cosas. Estais sacando las cosas de quicio.
saludos!


----------



## gob (Feb 24, 2013)

Excelente el Proyecto !!

Me pase buscando algunas horas como hacer una Insoladora, y realmente esta ahora es lo mejor que vi. el tema de los leds uv esta muy bien ya que el precio en este momento es muy bueno y son 100% efectivos para este proyecto, tienen un longitud hasta 405nm , las placas y films fotoresistentes son para 350nm a 400nm. 

Te consulto que driver pusiste para el stepper motor ? y si sos tan amable de pasarme el codigo para el 16f84 , en programasion ...-10.

Ya estoy buscando un viejo scanner y poner manos a la obra.

Gracias por la Idea.  

Saludos


----------



## luisgorris (Feb 25, 2013)

hola.
en la parte de potencia use un ULN2803 que tenia por casa pero al diseñar el pcb no tuve encuenta una cosilla y luego me toco soldarlo toltamente del reves!!!!!
este integrado permite manejar 8 canales aunque yo solo use 4.


----------



## EA3BIL (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola...,

He leído todo este hilo y me parece realmente interesante el proyecto de insoladora desde un escaner viejo...

Lo que me ha puesto los pelos de punta  , ha sido leer que el "_atacador rápido_" para eliminar el cobre que no interesa en la placa se vierte en el WC "a pelo".

*Os hago desde aquí un ruego:*
Antes de hacer eso, tened a mano un bote de Bicarbonato Sódico (  lo que usan algunas personas en cocina...) y añadidlo a "atacador" hasta que deje de reaccionar (burbujas inflamables y tóxicas, son Hidrógeno y Cloro puro).

Al menos, no llegerá agua tan contaminada y peligrosa a ríos y mares... Y con un poco de suerte hasta sobreviven los pececillos. 

(Por no hablar de posibles tubos metálicos en su recorrido, que también serían "atacados" o de posibles sanciones económicas por motivos medioambientales de vertidos no autorizados) :contrato:

NOTA:
Por cierto, si usáis un poquito de bicarbonato para frotar y lavar la placa después del atacado, también eliminareis cualquier resto del atacador (y evitaréis problemas futuros de oxidaciones).

NOTA2:
Esto también es aplicable para el Cloruro Férrico!!!



Gracias por vuestra colaboración.
Rafa.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2013)

El ácido es soluble en agua y al tirarlo ya lo disuelves por 10, aparte de que el ácido es básicamente lo mismo que se emplea para limpiar el wc.
Me preocupa mas que es lo que pase con el cobre que el ácido .
Además no hay desagües metálicos hace muchos años

Por cierto que todas las insoladoras serias que he visto hacen el vacío. 
Como la que yo tenía era cutre tenía un cierre de la tapa que hacía presión y poníamos unos cuantos cartones para que el fotolito quedase perfectamente pegado, esto es muy muy crítico, si el papel está levemente alabeado entrará luz y se echa a perder la placa rápidamente.


----------



## kadaver (Abr 21, 2013)

no creo que infrinja ninguna norma , aqui un buen articulo sobre insoladora con bomba de vacio :

http://www.micropic.es/mpforo/index.php?topic=1306.0

saludos


----------



## Foox (Jun 5, 2013)

Luisgorris te felicito por el terrible proyecto que te mandaste!!! ya conseguí un scanner Genius ColorPage EP del año del puerto paralelo y cuando tenga todo listo arranco a hacer uno igual al tuyo! 

Disculpen mi ignorancia, soy totalmente nuevo en este sistema de hacer circuitos impresos (Siempre a papel termosensible y plancha =( )
Sirve para hacer plaquetas doble faz ?

Edit: para hacer fotosensible una placa de cobre, tendria que comprar esto no ? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-460909455-pelicula-fotosensible-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2013)

Foox dijo:


> . . . .Edit: para hacer fotosensible una placa de cobre, tendria que comprar esto no ? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-460909455-pelicula-fotosensible-para-grabado-de-pcb-circuito-impreso-_JM_



O podrías hacer esto otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ca-foto-sensible-placas-sensibilizadas-20876/


----------



## Foox (Jun 5, 2013)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo! voy a tener que leer entero ese post, la verdad que no se absolutamente nada del paso a paso de este método con ultravioleta :cabezon:



luisgorris dijo:


> 1.- los scanner modernos (bajitos y no muy altos) no sirven ya que será practicamente imposible que te quepa la fila de leds UV. *Esta fila de leds debe estar lo mas alejada posible del cristal*. En mi caso, como el scanner era muy viejo, no tuve problemas en bajar la fila de leds casi al fondo de la caja de plastico.
> 2.- los leds, deben ser evidentemente UV (los venden muy baratos en ebay) y deben de estar lo mas juntos el uno del otro para evitar que hayan "huecos" sin luz. Yo los coloque en dos filas pero podria ser interesante hacer incluso tres filas. Ten cuidado porque la luz UV daña los ojos !!!!!




Luis! la distancia entre los led y el vidrio en mi scanner va a ser de 2,6cm, mas bajo no puedo porque me limita la guía del cabezal del scanner !!

Voy a poner 100 led de 3mm UV en 4 hileras de 25 led.
Es aceptable esta distancia para esta cantidad de led?

Otra pregunta!

Que opinan de el método por Placa fotosensible? realmente hace pistas de 0,06mm ? Tengo que hacer circuitos con pistas de 0,6mm y un espaciado de 0,4mm entre ellas. Me servirán estas peliculas fotosensibles?


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola a todos... 
He decidido construir mi isoladora para PCBs mediante LEDs UV. Tengo la posibilidad de adquirir LEDs 5050 típicos de 60mA - 365nm ó de 1W a 350mA (también 5050 y 356nm). 
También tengo al alcance 5050 de 20mA - 280nm (deben ser mas dañinos al humano, pero no pienso exponerme a su luz)
Alguien sabe si a mayor potencia o menor longitud de onda son mas efectivos para el propósito?


----------



## luisgorris (Oct 24, 2013)

yo usé leds normales y corrientes de 5mm y funciona perfecto con papel transparente y papel vegetal (siempre y cuando tengas bien cargado de toner la impresora). No recuerdo la long. de onda de los leds que usé pero creo recordar que eran de unos 400nm.
Todo es probar!!
suerte!


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 31, 2013)

Creo que los mejores son lo que utilizaste en tu proyecto... los "comunes de hasta 405nm". Yo utilizaré los de 4.8mm que son mas bajos y tienen un ángulo de apertura mayor a los de 5mm. También intentaré comprar los smd que el ángulo es mucho mayor... los smd serían muy buenos para montarlos en unas 3 hileras y cubrir mejor el área a isolar.
Saludos.


----------



## jmmr0009 (Abr 9, 2014)

Por fin me he decidido a montarme mi insoladora con arduino. Por ahora estoy conectando los leds UV de 405nm entre si y ya tengo el programilla hecho para controlar el motor paso a paso con el arduino y el driver ULN2003. 

Os dejo una foto de como va el aparato.

Espero tenerlo terminado de aquí a un par de semanas si me hago con los componentes que me faltan rapidillo.


----------



## jmmr0009 (May 30, 2014)

Siempre tardando un poco más de lo normal pero ya está terminada mi insoladora UV controlada con Arduino. Es un diseño muuuy básico pero que funciona!!

Este es el resultado:





​
En mi blog estoy explicando poquito a poco cómo lo he ido construyendo: Os dejo el enlace por si os interesa el proyecto:

http://experimentando-electronica.blogspot.com

Saludos, JuanMa​


----------



## Scooter (May 30, 2014)

Me parece que voy a hacerme otra parecida


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2014)

jmmr0009 dijo:


> Siempre tardando un poco más de lo normal pero ya está terminada mi insoladora UV controlada con Arduino. Es un diseño muuuy básico pero que funciona!! . . .



Podrías agregar mas datos, por ejemplo:

¿ Velocidad de avance de los LED´s ?
¿ 1 solo barrido o mas de 1 ?
¿ Tiempo total de exposición ?
¿ Se programa el largo del barrido o es fijo ?


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

@jmmr0009 muy bueno tu proyecto y muy bien explicado en tu Blog esperamos mas avances de este proyecto en tu blog, me animaste a construirme una


----------



## jmmr0009 (May 31, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podrías agregar mas datos, por ejemplo:
> 
> ¿ Velocidad de avance de los LED´s ?
> ¿ 1 solo barrido o mas de 1 ?
> ...



La velocidad se puede controlar con el programa de arduino, pero es algo que no he medido... En el código de programación tengo puesto un retraso de 5ms entre la alimentación de cada una de las bobinas del motor, pero como después como después tiene la reducción de velocidad con los piñones... pues no puedo decir un valor exacto para la velocidad. Intentaré calcularlo prácticamente para daros un valor aproximado en cm o mm/s.

El tiempo de insolado va a depender de lo grande que sea la placa, porque lo que hago es ajustar las posiciones límites inferior y superior de insolado del pcb y luego lo que cuenta es el número de pasadas, que en mi caso es fijo. Le he dado un valor de 7 idas y vueltas, lo que da unas 14 barridos a la superficie a insolar. Seguramente se podrá bajar este número, pero como me funciona bastante bien y no tenía mucho film fotosensible para probar, he preferido no cambiarlo por ahora.

Otra cosa, los led's UV que he utilizado son de 5mm y 405nm con un ángulo de 15º. Los compré en ebay por 8,60€ las 100 unidades. Es muy importante situarlos lo más bajo posible en el interior del escáner, ya que sino podrían aparecer zonas sin insolar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

¿ Hiciste alguna rutina para ajustar el *largo* del barrido ?


----------



## jmmr0009 (May 31, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste alguna rutina para ajustar el *largo* del barrido ?



Ah perdón, no había entendido bien la pregunta. No, se encienden todos los led's de la barra de iluminación independiente del largo de la placa. Es decir  si tenemos un pcb de 10cm de ancho por 10 de largo, tardará el mismo tiempo y se encenderán los mismo led's que si fuera de 10 X 5cm.

Espero haber contestado a tu pregunta


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

Me refiero al barrido de la parte mecánica

En el video se nota que hace un barrido algo mayor al de la placa, ¿ Eso lo ajustas según la placa ?


----------



## blanko001 (May 31, 2014)

Hola, Yo tengo cinco LEDs de 405nm pero a 2W, con ángulo de apertura de 120º (imagen actual de mi avatar). Me parece fenomenal esta máquina pero no creo logar hacerla así porque no utilizo programación de ningún tipo jejeje. Yo optaría por ubicar en el fondo del scanner (de una multifuncional) los 5 LEDs. O sería mejor algún sistema donde los 5 LEDs alineados en un disipador hicieran varias pasadas aunque fuesen con simples finales de carrera? Lo pregunto porque no tengo mucha experiencia ni buenos resultados con fotocurado UV. 
Saludos!


----------



## jmmr0009 (May 31, 2014)

Ese vídeo es del proyecto de Luísgorris, pero vamos, que el mío hace lo mismo. 
Claro el barrido lo ajustas tú "a ojo" dependiendo del pcb. Siempre es recomendable barrer un poco más que lo que dice estrictamente la placa para así estar seguro que llega insolando hasta el final. Es un poco la teoría de "mejor que sobre"... 





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, Yo tengo cinco LEDs de 405nm pero a 2W, con ángulo de apertura de 120º (imagen actual de mi avatar). Me parece fenomenal esta máquina pero no creo logar hacerla así porque no utilizo programación de ningún tipo jejeje. Yo optaría por ubicar en el fondo del scanner (de una multifuncional) los 5 LEDs. O sería mejor algún sistema donde los 5 LEDs alineados en un disipador hicieran varias pasadas aunque fuesen con simples finales de carrera? Lo pregunto porque no tengo mucha experiencia ni buenos resultados con fotocurado UV.
> Saludos!



Yo creo que sí podrías hacerla con los leds fijos en el fondo ya que tienes bastante ángulo de apertura. Puedes hacer la prueba fijándolos en el fondo (lo más bajo que puedas), los enciendes y, encima del cristal del scanner pon un papel blanco y verás la superficie que consigues insolar. Si todo está homogéneo, esta será tu posición ideal. Si ves huecos en el papel sin luz UV, tendrás que mover un poco los led's para evitarlos.


----------



## Electronica2000 (May 1, 2015)

Buenas, me gustaría saber que hacer para tener la luz uniforme, he visto la solución de poner un clinex y me han dicho de un cristal que es lijado, alguien me puede recomendar algo ?


----------



## Meta (May 1, 2015)

*Lista de insoladoras caseras:*

http://webs.ono.com/cucaracha/insoladora.htm
http://www.kalipedia.com/tecnologia...icacion.html?x=20070822klpingtcn_132.Kes&ap=5
http://www.foroselectronica.es/f43/construccion-insoladora-2301.html#post6724
http://www.chemary.com/insoladora.html
http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/insoladora/insoladora.htm
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/montaje-superficial/creacion-de-pcbs-metodo-de-un-novato/
http://www.tobasign.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=6851
http://foro.hardlimit.com/aplicaciones-electronicas/t-creacion-de-un-rheobus-de-7-canales-23582.html
http://www.hard-h2o.com/vertema/121127/-gtfabricacion-de-circuitos-impresos-lt.html
http://tcrobotics.blogspot.com.es/2011/07/tutorial-como-construi-mi-insoladora-6u.html
http://www.trenesh0.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&p=23892#p23892

Tienes para coger ideas.


----------



## luisgorris (May 2, 2015)

lo del clinex me parece lo mas cutre que he podido oir.
poner cristal "esmerilado" que ya lo venden asi.
pero os recuerdo que si la luz se mueve...no hace falta nada de esto.
saludos!


----------



## Electronica2000 (May 2, 2015)

Vidrio esmerilado, dejará pasar los rayos UV ? pero me va aumentar el tiempo de insolado por lo que veo.


----------



## luisgorris (May 2, 2015)

Esmerilar el vidrio no filtra determinadas frecuencias de luz. ..solo  difumina la fuente de luz. El tiempo aumentará ligeramente.


----------



## Electronica2000 (May 2, 2015)

Okey, gracias lo probaré y te comentaré.


----------



## Meta (May 2, 2015)

Esto de insolar placas con rotación de luz no es muy efectivo ni rápido. El mejor es el de toda la vida como los enlaces que puse arriba. No se vuelvan locos.


----------



## Electronica2000 (May 3, 2015)

Así me ha quedado con la distancia que los he separado, antes de tener que hacerlo todo de nuevo, la luz se me ve así, no es muy homogenea,


----------



## Vangeluz (May 5, 2015)

Excelente trabajo Luis !!.
Yo la verdad, me he comprado todo el kit de fotosencible + varias placas y tengo unos tubos uv de 4w ... y tengo ganas de armarla ..... aunque muchos me dicen que es mejor el clasico metodo de la plancha ... y la verdad que no se cual es la mejor opcion en resultados .... hasta ahora me he podrido de usar plaquetas experimentales perforadas para mis proyectos .... uno tarda mucho en diseñar y queda finalmente horrible !!!

Pero bueno muchas gracias por tus aportes !!!


----------

